

Ask YC: What's Your Favorite Startup Resource? - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/startup-resources/

======
aneesh
My customers/users. They give me specific advice on how to make my product
better, AND they sometimes give me money (without taking an equity stake).

~~~
vlad
Sounds like customers are the main thing a company needs!

------
socalsamba
Hopefully this is helpful to some of you. I took some time to compile a list
of startup resources ranging from Marketing to Hiring. This list is by no
means exhaustive,but it isn't bad.

To make it better, I need your help.

Are there any sites/templates/blogs that you would recommend to young
entrepreneurs? If so, what are they?

I want to include as many of your suggestions as I can.

(P.S. - offline "resources" are also welcome)

~~~
slackerIII
Why not just make it a wiki? I'm experimenting with a wiki for developers and
testers about which libraries and services actually work
(<http://www.devdiligence.com>). It is pretty hard to get people to update a
wiki page with what they know -- I imagine it will be even harder to get
people outside of this community to send you info.

------
Alex3917
I made something similar to this a while back for my friends:

<http://www.squidoo.com/startup>

------
xenoterracide
<http://safari.oreilly.com/>

for ~$500 a year (per person not sure on bulk licenses) access to all the IT
books you could possibly want/need. (well almost all)

~~~
lpgauth
Sweet, was just studying at my school library and it's prepaid.

~~~
xenoterracide
libraries another favorite resource :D

------
brianr
"Startup" is a pretty broad category, but for funding advice,
<http://www.venturehacks.com> is hard to beat.

~~~
socalsamba
Good point, added.

------
xenoterracide
HN/YC/PG

seems like the right answer. Do I pass?

~~~
socalsamba
They're already on there. ;)

~~~
xenoterracide
actually the feed for paul grahams essays aren't it should be under blogs to
read (even though technically it isn't a blog).

~~~
socalsamba
Ack. I'll take care of that. Thanks for the heads up.

